# Paul Harvey warning from 1965



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1097984430213591


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

He hit a LOT of points, didn't he?

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Meh. Drum beat of conservatives of every religion since the beginning of time. ISIS basically beating the exact same drum.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> Meh. Drum beat of conservatives of every religion since the beginning of time. ISIS basically beating the exact same drum.


Slow, I have not jumped on you yet, but what the [email protected]@k have you been smoking in Canada or have just been in the cold and snow to long. Did you not listen? Sounds pretty much spot on to me. But my job is not to judge you or your beliefs, that guy will be here soon, probably very soon.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> Meh. Drum beat of conservatives of every religion since the beginning of time. ISIS basically beating the exact same drum.


so you don't care the way the country and world is going?


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

What bothers me is the comparison of Christianity and ISIS. You can't be serious, Slowzuki


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Meh. Drum beat of conservatives of every religion since the beginning of time. ISIS basically beating the exact same drum.


Slowzuki.....I had thought of taking up for you when snowball was all over your POS ass, but now I will say this, you are the most ignorant SOB I have heard in a long time.....keep running your mouth and sooner or later someone will look you up. ISIS are murderous heathens.....Christianity does not promote murder nor does the Bible ask Christians to kill people that are not Christians......but the Quran sure does. What makes you such a obnoxious ignorant SOB?

Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> Slowzuki.....I had thought of taking up for you when snowball was all over your POS ass, but now I will say this, you are the most ignorant SOB I have heard in a long time.....keep running your mouth and sooner or later someone will look you up. ISIS are murderous heathens.....Christianity does not promote murder nor does the Bible ask Christians to kill people that are not Christians......but the Quran sure does. What makes you such a obnoxious ignorant SOB?
> 
> Mike


You've read the Quran?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some of the English translation....enough to learn that it is a book of violence.

Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

rjmoses said:


> He hit a LOT of points, didn't he?
> 
> Ralph


Every one of them, I'd say...

He neglected to mention all the devil's liberal helpers, though... especially those who cannot see or understand the difference between those standing for decency and morality and responsibility and a group of murdering Muslim thugs...

IMHO individuals that are that mentally sick are as big a threat as any terrorists or Islamic extremists... they're all nutcases...

Later! OL JR


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry Mike, I just realized why folks say I'm baiting. I didn't mean to do that but I should elaborate. I'm not picking on christians, I was actually specifically picturing those folks tossing people into volcano's to appease their god.

ISIS wants people to not sin. They are arguing all the same points as Mr. Harvey saying if we don't change ours ways god is going to destroy us. Listen to us and we will make god happy and we will prosper.

The difference is they think they have to force it on someone.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

That's a really big difference.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> The difference is they think they have to force it on someone.


They don't want to force their religion on others.
They just want to kill everyone that isn't their religion.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It's not just that, they want to police the fellow members of their religion. They have religious police that travel areas they hold who enforce their smut and anti tobacco laws, beat men whose wife or daughter shows some hair or hand etc.

What I meant about same drum is that most religious conservatives of any religion always claim we are straying off some path into sin and we need to repent and return to an earlier less sinful time. Unfortunately the generation of conservatives before that said the same thing. god was going to stike us down because of jazz music. Some of the classical composers where supposedly going to incur gods wrath for the vile music and wildness it inspired in people. It just goes on and on. We will eventually get back into another era of history where we sink back into conservatism and we will eventually work our way back out of it again history repeats itself.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I do t know about y'all, but I listened to a lot of Paul Harvey in my day....I don't remember him being a prophet. Sounded a bit like George Orwell mixed with Paul Harvey's voice......idk, kinda sounded "fishy" to me.....probably propaganda put out by the liberal left, "bait" if ya will


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/devil.asp

Written and updated by Paul over the years. Is that version him? Possibly not. The message resonates.

Good day!


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Sometimes, it's nice to be old.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

1965? I wonder what Paul Harvey would say today?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> 1965? I wonder what Paul Harvey would say today?


"My fellow Americans, for years I've been lecturing from this microphone about the moral consequences of a godless society and what must be done to reverse it's destructive course. 50 years later I want you realize....you now know the rest of the story....my prayers are with you all"


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> 1965? I wonder what Paul Harvey would say today?


We have Obama for that.......


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Just noticed this reference is his piece, what symbol of Christmas is a bottle? I'm grasping, but I assume it's a reference to alcohol consumption in the holidays?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Just noticed this reference is his piece, what symbol of Christmas is a bottle? I'm grasping, but I assume it's a reference to alcohol consumption in the holidays?


Maybe he said "bauble"? As in Christmas ornament?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

This is "supposedly" the oldest known transcript of what Paul said. He supposedly said "bottle". Seems it gets changed over the years.

"If I Were the Devil

If I were the Prince of Darkness I would want to engulf the whole earth in darkness.

I'd have a third of its real estate and four-fifths of its population, but I would not be happy until I had seized the ripest apple on the tree.

So I should set about however necessary, to take over the United States.

I would begin with a campaign of whispers.

With the wisdom of a serpent, I would whispers to you as I whispered to Eve, "Do as you please."

To the young I would whisper "The Bible is a myth." I would convince them that "man created God," instead of the other way around. I would confide that "what is bad is good and what is good is square."

In the ears of the young married I would whisper that work is debasing, that cocktail parties are good for you. I would caution them not to be "extreme" in religion, in patriotism, in moral conduct.

And the old I would teach to pray - to say after me - "Our father which are in Washington."

Then I'd get organized.

I'd educate authors in how to make lurid literature exciting so that anything else would appear dull, uninteresting.

I'd threaten TV with dirtier movies, and vice-versa.

I'd infiltrate unions and urge more loafing, less work. Idle hands usually work for me.

I'd peddle narcotics to whom I could, I'd sell alcohol to ladies and gentlemen of distinction, I'd tranquilize the rest with pills.

If I were the Devil, I would encourage schools to refine young intellects, but neglect to discipline emotions; let those run wild.

I'd designate an atheist to front for me before the highest courts and I'd get preachers to say, "She's right."

With flattery and promises of power I would get the courts to vote against God and in favor of pornography.

Thus I would evict God from the courthouse, then from the schoolhouse, then from the Houses of Congress.

Then in his own churches I'd substitute psychology for religion and deify science.

If I were Satan I'd make the symbol of Easter an egg

And the symbol of Christmas a bottle.

If I were the Devil I'd take from those who have and give to those who wanted until I had killed the incentive of the ambitious. Then my police state would force everybody back to work.

Then I would separate families, putting children in uniform, women in coal mines and objectors in slave-labor camps.

If I were Satan I'd just keep doing what I'm doing and the whole world go to hell as sure as the Devil."


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Slowzuki.....I had thought of taking up for you when snowball was all over your POS ass, but now I will say this, you are the most ignorant SOB I have heard in a long time.....keep running your mouth and sooner or later someone will look you up. ISIS are murderous heathens.....Christianity does not promote murder nor does the Bible ask Christians to kill people that are not Christians......but the Quran sure does. What makes you such a obnoxious ignorant SOB?
> 
> Mike


I noticed a long time ago that Slowzuki and his little group of buddies that "like" his posts are just trying to bait and provoke. It works kind of like Farrakaahn and Sharpton. They bait you with their twisted views of the world to get a reaction or ratings. 
Wether they actually understand the ignorance they promote or not, we won't know.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

While I disagree with Slowzuki I have noticed he's not doing the name calling....and I respect him for that. Rather it'd been some of the Christians who claim to follow the Man that taught us to love our enemies..... Whats with that?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Discbinedr, your right about being instructed to love your enemies....that is what He said and what He would like for us to do. I do fail at times. But, I know of no one on this earth who has always "loved all of his enemies" in spite of our instruction. I am grateful for His forgiveness.

Regards, Mike


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> You've read the Quran?


Now it's my turn.... HiTech your lucky this is not the boiler room..... Your gutless I've watched you every since I've been a member here and Ya I get fired up easy on certain issues.. But you my friend are a spine less little worm.. you just hide in the weeds and let your hero slowski run his stupid mouth and then you just hit your LIKE button. Why don't you grow a pair & man up and make a post of your own ???. I guess we all know way Walker wants a wall between us and Canadian to keep slowski up there I just hope your up visiting him when they place the last brick in the wall .. But right now I don't care cause it's Sunday morning I'am headed to church.. and you and your friend slowski can't take that from me today.. why don't the 2 of you go have coffee and rolls with some ISIS member this morning.. don't forget to ask your Buddy Nobama if he would care to join you the 3 of you all think alike


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

discbinedr said:


> While I disagree with Slowzuki I have noticed he's not doing the name calling....and I respect him for that. Rather it'd been some of the Christians who claim to follow the Man that taught us to love our enemies..... Whats with that?


I fall way short in that area. But I will never be a denier of my faith even if it means death.. eternity is a long long time


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

snowball said:


> Now it's my turn.... HiTech your lucky this is not the boiler room..... Your gutless I've watched you every since I've been a member here and Ya I get fired up easy on certain issues.. But you my friend are a spine less little worm.. you just hide in the weeds and let your hero slowski run his stupid mouth and then you just hit your LIKE button. Why don't you grow a pair & man up and make a post of your own ???.


Why don't I respond to you? Well, reread your post. That pretty much sums it up. You're calling me gutless yet you are the one insulting people you don't know on the internet. Do you make a habit of routinely calling people idiots and pieces of shit to their face or is this limited to the anonymity of the internet? You want to complain about me liking someone else's posts. Do I complain about you constantly replying "X2" to JD3430's posts? No, I do not. There is absolutely no point in trying to have any sort of discussion with someone who's primary tactic is name calling. I hope church this morning got you in a better mood. Good day.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> Meh. Drum beat of conservatives of every religion since the beginning of time. ISIS basically beating the exact same drum.


Shame on you slowzuki and anyone else who agrees with that statement


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bazooka said:


> Shame on you slowzuki and anyone else who agrees with that statement


I agree. Comparing conservatives and ISIS an insult to any conservative. And there's a lot of us.
Talk about name calling......sheesh.

Some of these liberals need a dose of reality.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> Meh. Drum beat of conservatives of every religion since the beginning of time. ISIS basically beating the exact same drum.


And that is the reason the thread headed to the shitter.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> And that is the reason the thread headed to the shitter.


Agree. Calling one or two people on a farming website names pales in comparison to slowzuki equating 38% of the US population to ISIS. 
BIG difference.

I'm a conservative. I don't wish to harm anyone.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> Why don't I respond to you? Well, reread your post. That pretty much sums it up. You're calling me gutless yet you are the one insulting people you don't know on the internet. Do you make a habit of routinely calling people idiots and pieces of shit to their face or is this limited to the anonymity of the internet? You want to complain about me liking someone else's posts. Do I complain about you constantly replying "X2" to JD3430's posts? No, I do not. There is absolutely no point in trying to have any sort of discussion with someone who's primary tactic is name calling. I hope church this morning got you in a better mood. Good day.


I have no problem telling somebody they are a idiot to their face I promise you if I heard you talking in a store on the street I 'd have no problem calling you a idiot to your face.You know there are times when I agree with what other people post . not just JD3430.. But don't worry you will probably never be 1 of them.. here's a change for you GPOS If the shoe fits


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

discbinedr said:


> While I disagree with Slowzuki I have noticed he's not doing the name calling....and I respect him for that. Rather it'd been some of the Christians who claim to follow the Man that taught us to love our enemies..... Whats with that?


I have noticed this too. To my fellow Christians, I would say that the name calling destroys your witness. It is awesome to stand for God, but it is better to do it in a manner that is honoring to him. This is very challenging and at times I fail too. Remember, to follow Jesus is to die to self and our pride. This is where I would start talking to the non Christians too. Christians aren't perfect people as many think we must be. We are broken sinners who deserve eternal punishment and are in need of a savoir. I have to ask for forgiveness everyday. I need Jesus's grace and mercy everyday. Jesus didn't come to heal the healthy, he came to save the sick. He died for the sins of the world. He made you. He made me. He loves everyone and wants a relationship with everyone. Some will choose him. Some will not. This life will someday end for all, but eternity is forever. I certainly don't have all the answers, but would love to share Jesus with all of you and do my best to answer any questions to the best of my ability.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

snowball said:


> I have no problem telling somebody they are a idiot to their face I promise you if I heard you talking in a store on the street I 'd have no problem calling you a idiot to your face.You know there are times when I agree with what other people post . not just JD3430.. But don't worry you will probably never be 1 of them.. here's a change for you GPOS If the shoe fits


You my friend, with that kind of attitude are the very reason why many non Christians do not want to become Christians. I truely hope you are different in person than you are online. The only thing you are doing for Jesus on this thread is being a bad example.


----------

